# What are good carbs for cycling?



## Derek Wilson (Aug 6, 2018)

Recommendations for the best carbs for cycling during a cut: 2-3 hours before the ride, 30 minutes before the ride, During the ride, After the ride and 2-3 hours after the ride. 




Legumes
Whole grains
Vegetables like broccoli and spinach
Nuts
Milk
Fruits
Peanuts


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Sep 30, 2018)

you can even consider the night before as well no? Complex card would be best i believe due to them not breaking down as quick a few hours before if this is a long ride (sure some more experienced people can chyme in on that).


----------

